# MIUI, or Cyanogen Mod



## allenrb2 (Nov 10, 2012)

Is there anyone working on porting roms to this device? I am a huge fan of aosp roms, and would love to see something along the lines of MIUI, or CM10 on this phone


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

need kexec or an unlocked bootloader first


----------



## Aglarond (Oct 27, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> need kexec or an unlocked bootloader first


I have all of the CM sources and will be working on it as soon as we have one or the other. I've been working on kexec in my free time, but I'm not having a lot of luck.

-mS


----------



## allenrb2 (Nov 10, 2012)

We really need something new, and exciting. I wish I knew how to do anything to help get the ball rolling.


----------



## allenrb2 (Nov 10, 2012)

My phone is getting sad, and boring now


----------



## ghost901 (Nov 24, 2012)

nvm


----------



## swarlesbarkely (Mar 19, 2013)

Any luck with these? Stupid verizon and their locked boot loaders...


----------

